# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  قائمة بأهم الكتب الأولية في كل فن من العلوم الشرعية كتبها أحمد سالم ، أبو فهر السلفي

## فارس المصري

أولاً: كتب العلوم الدينية.

سأذكر فيها وفي العلوم اللغوية كتاباً للابتداء وكتباً للاطلاع الثقافي ، وهذا لتكوين ثقافة عن العلم أما الدراسة العلمية بصورة أعمق فراجع في تسلسلها كتاب السبل المرضية.

(1) التفسير وعلوم القرآن.

1- التفسير الميسر- مجمع الملك فهد.
2- التحرير والتنوير للطاهر ابن عاشور- مكتبة مصر.
3- دراسات في علوم القرآن الكريم- فهد الرومي- مكتبة الرشد.
4- فصول في أصول التفسير لمساعد الطيار- دار ابن الجوزي.
5- المقدمات الأساسية في علوم القرآن لعبد الله الجديع- مؤسسة الريان.
6- التفسير والمفسرون- محمد حسين الذهبي- مكتبة وهبة.

(2) الحديث وعلومه.

1- تيسير علوم الحديث لعمرو عبد المنعم- دار ابن عفان.
2- تحرير علوم الحديث- عبد الله الجديع- مؤسسة الريان.
3- المدخل إلى علم الجرح والتعديل- حازم الشربيني- دار المودة.
4- شرح رياض الصالحين وشرح بلوغ المرام لابن عثيمين- دار طيبة.

(3) العقيدة.

1- الإرشاد إلى صحيح الاعتقاد- صالح الفوزان- دار ابن الجوزي.
2- معارج القبول- حافظ حكمي- دار ابن الجوزي.
3- شرح التدمرية- فخر الدين المحسي- مكتبة الرشد.
4- منهج الاستدلال على مسائل الاعتقاد- عثمان حسن- مكتبة الرشد.
5- موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة- عبد الرحمن المحمود- دار ابن الجوزي.

(4) الفقه

1- الفقه الميسر - نخبة من العلماء.
2- الفقه الميسر - عبد الله المطلق وعبد الله الطيار-دار طيبة.

(5) أصول الفقه والقواعد الفقهية والمقاصد.

1- شرح الأصول من علم الأصول لابن عثيمين- دار ابن الجوزي.
2- أصول الفقه الذي لا يسع الفقيه جهله- عياض السلمي- مكتبة التدمرية.
3- تفسير النصوص - محمد أديب صالح- المكتب الإسلامي.
4- المفصل في القواعد الفقهية - يعقوب الباحسين- دار التدمرية.
5- مقاصد الشريعة- محمد سعد اليوبي- دار ابن الجوزي.

(5) التاريخ الإسلامي.

1- التاريخ الإسلامي الوجيز- سهيل طقوش- دار النفائس سوريا (عند دار السلام).
2- سلسلة الصلابي.
3- التاريخ الإسلامي- محمود شاكر- المكتب الإسلامي.
4- منهج كتابة التاريخ الإسلامي- محمد صامل السلمي- دار ابن الجوزي.
ثانياً: العلوم اللغوية.

(1) النحو.

1- النحو الواضح- مؤسسة الرسالة أو دار المعارف.
أو: 
2- شرح الأجرومية- حسن الحفظي- مكتبة الرشد.
3- دليل السالك إلى ألفية ابن مالك-عبد الله الفوزان- دار ابن الجوزي.
أو: 
4- في علم النحو- أمين علي السيد- دار المعارف.
5- أصول النحو عند ابن مالك- مكتبة الآداب.
6- نشأة النحو - الطنطاوي- دار المعارف.

(2) الصرف.

1- التطبيق الصرفي- عبده الراجحي- دار المعارف بالرياض - تجده عند السلام.
2- المغني في تصريف الأفعال- محمد عبد الخالق عضيمة- دار الحديث.

(3) البلاغة.

1- البلاغة الواضحة - مؤسسة الرسالة أو دار المعارف.
2- علم المعاني والبيان والبديع ثلاثة كتب- بسيوني فيود- مؤسسة المختار.
3- مدخل إلى كتابي عبد القاهر- محمد أبو موسى- مكتبة وهبة.
4- البلاغة تطور وتاريخ- شوقي ضيف- دار المعارف.

(4) اللغة 

1- فقه اللغة- محمد إبراهيم الحمد- دار ابن خزيمة.
2- فصول في فقه العربية- رمضان عبد التواب- مكتبة الخانجي.
3- المدخل إلى علم اللغة- رمضان عبد التواب - مكتبة الخانجي.
4- المعجم العربي- حسين نصار- مكتبة مصر.

(5) الأدب وتاريخه ونقده.

1- المفصل في تاريخ الأدب العربي- مكتبة الآداب.
2- سلسلة شوقي ضيف في عصور الأدب- دار المعارف.
3- تاريخ النقد الأدبي- إحسان عباس- دار الشروق الأردنية.
4- طبقات فحول الشعراء- محمد بن سلام الجمحي-مكتبة الخانجي.
5- الشعر والشعراء- ابن قتيبة- دار الحديث.
6- جواهر الأدب- الهاشمي- دار المعرفة - عند دار السلام.
ثالثاً: العلوم الإنسانية.

(1) الفلسفة.

1- قصة الفلسفة اليونانية - زكي نجيب محمود- مكتبة ألف باء-سور الأزبكية.
2- قصة الفلسفة الحديثة- زكي نجيب محمود- مكتبة ألف باء- سور الأزبكية.
3- دراسات في الفلسفة المعاصرة- زكريا إبراهيم مكتبة مصر.
4- أسس الفلسفة- توفيق الطويل- ألف باء بسور الأزبكية.
5- الفلسفة أنواعها ومشكلاتها- هنتر ميد- مكتبة نهضة مصر.
6- فلسفتنا- محمد باقر الصدر- دار التعارف.
7- موسوعة الفلسفة- عبد الرحمن بدوي- المؤسسة العربية الحديثة ومتوفر بسور الأزبكية بسعر أرخص.

(2) علم الاجتماع.

1- علم الاجتماع- أنطوني جيدنز- المنظمة العربية للترجمة - مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.
2- المفاهيم الأساسية في علم الاجتماع- الشبكة العربية للأبحاث.
3- خمسون عالماً اجتماعياً أساسياً(جزءان)- الشبكة العربية للأبحاث.
4- منهج البحث الاجتماعي بين الوضعية والمعيارية- محمد امزيان- المعهد العالمي للفكر الإسلامي - كتبه عند منتدى المعارف.
5- مقدمة ابن خلدون- دار نهضة مصر.

(3) علم النفس.

1- مدخل إلى علم النفس- فيصل عباس- دار المنهل.
2- أصول علم النفس - أحمد عزت راجح- دار المعارف المصرية.
3- التأصيل الإسلامي للدراسات النفسية- دار السلام.

(4) اللغة و اللسانيات.

1- القضايا الأساسية في علم اللغة- كلاوسن هيشن- مؤسسة المختار.
2- مدخل إلى اللسانيات- محمد يونس علي- دار المدار الإسلامي.
3- في اللسانيات العامة- مصطفى غلفان- دار المدار الإسلامي.
4- قاموس علوم اللغة - فرانك نوفو- المنظمة العربية للترجمة.

(5) التاريخ وفلسفته.

1- موجز تاريخ العالم- ويلز- سور الأزبكية.
2- معالم تاريخ الإنسانية- ويلز- سور الأزبكية وكلاهما متوفر بي دي إف.
3- تاريخ الحضارات العام- عويدات للنشر.
4- فلسفة التاريخ- مصطفى النشار- دار المسيرة.

(6) الأنثروبولوجيا.

1- قصة الأنثروبولوجيا- عالم المعرفة متوفر بي دي إف وفي الأزبكية.
2- علم الأناسة- وولف- مؤسسة كلمة للنشر والترجمة

(7) الأدب ونقده.

1- قصة الأدب في العالم- زكي نجيب محمود- ألف باء بسور الأزبكية.
2- الأدب المقارن- الطاهر مكي- مكتبة الآداب.
3- النقد الأدبي الحديث- محمد غنيمي هلال- نهضة مصر.

(8) الفلسفة والفكر العربي.

1- فجر الإسلام،وضحى الإسلام،وظهر الإسلام-جميعها لأحمد أمين-نشر دار النهضة العربية.
2- تاريخ الفكر العربي والإسلامي-دومينيك أورفوا-نشر المكتبة الشرقية.
3- تاريخ فلاسفة الإسلام لمحمد لطفي جمعة نشر دار عالم الكتب.
4- مذاهب الإسلاميين لعبد الرحمن بدوي-نشر دار العلم للملايين.
5- تاريخ الفكر العربي في عصر النهضة لألبرت حوراني نشر دار نوفل.
6- أسس التقدم عند مفكري الإسلام في العالم العربي الحديث – فهمي جدعان – الشبكة العربية للأبحاث
7-الاتجاهات الوطنية في الأدب المعاصر لمحمد محمد حسين نشر دار الرسالة.
8-واقعنا المعاصر- محمد قطب- دار الشروق.
9- مناهج الفكر العربي المعاصر لشاكر السمحودي نشر مركز التأصيل.
10- ظاهرة التأويل الحديثة – خالد السيف – مركز التأصيل.
11- الثقافة العربية في القرن العشرين- مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.

(9) المنطق ونظرية المعرفة.

1- ضوابط المعرفة – عبد الرحمن حبنكة الميداني – دار القلم.
2- منطق ابن تيمية – محمد حسني الزين – المكتب الإسلامي.
3- المعرفة – عبد الله القرني – دار عالم الفوائد.
4- منهج الجدل والمناظرة – عثمان علي حسن – دار إشبيليا.
5- بناء المفاهيم- دار السلام.

(10) السياسة.

أولاً: كتب تمهيدية في علم السياسة.
(1) مباديء علم السياسة- تاليف: حسن نافعة- نشر: مكتبة الشروق الدولية.
(2) المفاهيم الأساسية في السياسة- تأليف: أندرو هايوود- ترجمة: منير محمود بدوي- نشر: جامعة الملك سعود.
(3) مدخل إلى علم السياسة-تأليف : موريس دوفرجيه - ترجمة : الدكتور جمال الأتاسي-والدكتور سامي الدروبي - نشر: المركز الثقافي العربي.
(4) علم اجتماع السياسة-تأليف : موريس دوفرجيه - ترجمة : سليم حداد- نشر: المؤسسة الجامعية للدراسات والنشر.

ثانياً: تاريخ الفكر السياسي الغربي.
(1) تاريخ الفكر السياسي - تأليف : جورج سابين - ترجمة : حسن العروسي - نشر : دار المعارف- خمسة أجزاء في مجلدين. وقد نشرته مؤخراً الهيئة العامة للكتاب في خمسة أجزاء.
(2) تاريخ الأفكار السياسية - تأليف : جان توشار وآخرين - ترجمة : ناجي الدراوشة- نشر : دار التكوين- ثلاثة مجلدات.
(3) تاريخ الفكر السياسي- جان جاك شوفالييه- نشر: المؤسسة الجامعية للدراسات والنشر- جزءان.
(4) الفكر السياسي في القرن العشرين- نشر: المركز القومي للترجمة.

ثالثاً: الأنظمة السياسية.
(1) النظم السياسية- ثروت بدوي- نشر: دار المعارف.
(2) المؤسسات السياسية والقانون الدستوري..الأنظم  ة السياسية الكبرى- موريس دوفريجيه- المؤسسة الجامعية للدراسات والنشر.
(3) الأحزاب السياسية- موريس دوفريجيه- الهيئة العامة لقصور الثقافة.
خامساً: العلاقات الدولية.
(1) المستجدات الفقهية في العلاقات الدولية- دايرو يوسف صديقي- نشر: دار النفائس.
(2) مشروع العلاقات الدولية في الإسلام- نشر: المعهد العامي للفكر الإسلامي.

سادساً: تراث النظرية السياسية في الإسلام.

(1) الغياثي- إمام الحرمين- نشر: دار المنهاج.
(2) الأحكام السلطانية- الماوردي- منشورات وزارة الأوقاف الكويتية.
(3) الأحكام السلطانية- أبو يعلى- نشر: مطبعة السنة المحمدية.
(4) السياسة الشرعية- ابن تيمية- نشر: دار عالم الفوائد.
(5) الطرق الحكمية في السياسة الشرعية- ابن القيم- نشر: دار عالم الفوائد.
(6) مقدمة ابن خلدون- تحقيق: علي عبد الواحد وافي- نشر: نهضة مصر.

سابعاً: دراسات حول تاريخ نظرية السياسة في الإسلام.
(1) مدخل في دراسة التراث السياسي الإسلامي- تحرير: حامد ربيع- نشر: مكتبة الشروق الدولية.
(2) مفاهيم الجماعات في الإسلام – رضوان السيد- دار جداول.
(3) الأمة والجماعة والسلطة – رضوان السيد- دار جداول.
(4) الجماعة والمجتمع والدولة – رضوان السيد- دار الكتاب العربي.

ثامناً: النظام السياسي الإسلامي فقهاً ومقارنة مع النظم الغربية.
(1) النظام السياسي الإسلامي مقارناً بالدولة القانونية- منير البياتي- نشر: دار النفائس.
(2) الدولة والسيادة- فتحي عبد الكريم- نشر: مكتبة وهبة.
(3) النظريات السياسية في الإسلام-ضياء الدين الريس-دار التراث.
(4) الإمامة العظمى في الإسلام- عبد الله الدميجي- نشر: دار طيبة.
(5) الخلافة في الفكر الإسلامي الحديث- - نشر: دار العلياء.

سابعاً: فقه المستجدات الفقهية السياسية:
(1) فقه النوازل السياسية- عطية عدلان- نشر: دار اليسر.
(2) الانتخابات وأحكامها- فهد العجلان- نشر: دار كنوز إشبيليا.
(3) دراسات حول التعددية الحزبية والتحالفات مع الأحزاب العلمانية- هشام برغش- نشر: دار اليسر.
ثامناً: تجارب اجتهادية في السياسة الشرعية.
(1) الدين والسياسة-يوسف القرضاوي-دار الشروق.
(2) من فقه الدولة في الإسلام-يوسف القرضاوي-دار الشروق.
(3) فقه الجهاد- يوسف القرضاوي- نشر: مكتبة وهبة.
(4) النظام السياسي للدولة الإسلامية-محمد سليم العوا-دار الشروق.
(5) في الفقه السياسي الإسلامي-فريد عبد الخالق-دار الشروق.
(6) في الفقه السياسي الإسلامي- حسن الترابي- نشر: الدار العربية للعلوم.
(7) مواطنون لا ذميون- فهمي هويدي- نشر: دار الشروق.
(8) الحرية أو الطوفان-حاكم المطيري-المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر.
(9) تحرير الإنسان من دعاوى الطغيان-حاكم المطيري-المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر.
(10) الحريات العامة في الدولة الإسلامية- راشد الغنوشي- نشر: دار الشروق.

تاسعاً: أسلمة العلوم السياسية.

(1) نظريات السياسة المقارنة- نصر عارف- نشر: جامعة العلوم الإسلامية والاجتماعية.
(2) نظريات التنمية السياسية المعاصرة- نصر عارف- نشر: المعهد العالمي للفكر الإسلامي.

عاشراً: الأنظمة السياسية المعاصرة.

(1) المدخل المنهاجي لدراسة النظم السياسية العربية- منى ابو الفضل- نشر:دار السلام.
(2) النظم السياسية العربية..الاتجاه  ات الحديثة في دراستها- حسنين توفيق إبراهيم- نشر: مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.

حادي عشر: أمهات كتب النظرية السياسية الغربية.
(1) الجمهورية – أفلاطون- ترجمة: فؤاد زكريا.
(2) القوانين- افلاطون- ترجمة: حسن ظاظا.
(3) السياسة- أرسطو- نشر: مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.
(4) الأمير- ميكافيلي- ترجمة: خيري حماد.
(5) اللفياثان- توماس هوبز- نشر: دار الفارابي.
(6) رسالتان في الحكم المدني- جون لوك- نشر: الدار اللبنانية لنشر الروائع.
(7) رسالة في التسامح- جون لوك-ترجمة: عبد الرحمن بدوي.
(8) رسالة في اللاهوت والسياسة- اسبينوزا- ترجمة: حسن حنفي- نشر: دار جداول.
(9) رسالة في التسامح- فولتير- ترجمة: هنري عبود.
(10) العقد الاجتماعي- جون جاك روسو- نشر: مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.
(11) أسس الليبرالية السياسية- جون ستيوارت ميل- نشر: مدبولي.

ثاني عشر: المعاجم والموسوعات.
(1) موسوعة السياسة- عبد الوهاب الكيالي- نشر: المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر.
(2) معجم علم السياسة والمؤسسات السياسية- نشر: المؤسسة الجامعية للدراسات والنشر.

ثالث عشر: قضايا الحداثة السياسية: 

1- الديمقراطية

1- ما هي الديموقراطية-آلان تورين-دار الساقي.
2- الجذور الفكرية للديموقراطية الغربية-المنتدى الإسلامي بلندن.
3- الديموقراطية والحداثة-إيليا حريق-دار الساقي.

2- حقوق الإنسان

1- حقوق الإنسان-أحمد الرشيدي-مكتبة الشروق الدولية.
2- حقوق الإنسان في الفكر العربي-مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.
3- الحريات العامة في الدولة الإسلامية-راشد الغنوشي-مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.
4- المصطلحات الوافدة – الهيثم زعفان-مركز الرسالة.
5- الحرية في الإسلام- سلطان العميري- المركز العربي للدراست الإنسانية.

3- الدولة المدنية والمجتمع المدني

1- الدولة المدنية مفاهيم وأحكام – أحمد سالم-المكتبة العصرية.
2- المجتمع المدني –جون اهزنبرج-مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.
3- المصطلحات الوافدة – الهيثم زعفان-مركز الرسالة.

(11) الفن.

1- موجز تاريخ الفن العام- صالح الألفي- دار المعارف.
2- موجز تاريخ الفن الإسلامي- صصالح الألفي- دار المعارف.
3- الفن والمجتمع عبر التاريخ- أرنولد هاوزر- دار الكتاب العربي.

(12) المذاهب الفكرية.

1- مذاهب فكرية معاصرة- محمد قطب- الشروق.
2- كواشف زيوف- عبد الرحمن حبنكة- دار القلم.
3- المدرسة الإسلامية- محمد باقر الصدر- دار الكتاب المصري.
4- الفلسفة المادية وتفكيك الإنسان- المسيري- دار الفكر بدمشق.

5/12 الليبرالية

1- حقيقة الليبرالية –عبد الرحيم السلمي-مركز التأصيل.
2- نقد الليبرالية-الطيب بو عزة-دار تنوير.
3- الفكر الليبرالي تحت المجهر-محمود الصاوي.

6/12 العلمانية

1- العلمانية-سفر الحوالي-مكتب الطيب.
2- العلمانية الجزئية والعلمانية الشاملة – عبد الوهاب المسيري-دار الشروق.
3- سقوط الغلو العلماني-محمد عمارة-دار الشروق.
4- روح الدين- طه عبد الرحمن- المركز الثقافي العربي.

7/12 القومية

1- عصر القومية-هانز كوهن-المركز القومي للترجمة.
2- الأحزاب والحركات القومية- مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.
3- نقد الخطاب القومي-عبد الإله بلقريز-مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.
4- علمنة المشروع القومي- محمد شيا- الهيئة العامة للكتاب.

8/12 الاشتراكية:

1- المذاهب الاشتراكية- أحمد جامع- دار المعارف.
2- الإسلام والمذاهب الاقتصادية- أحمد يوسف كمال- دار الوفاء.
3- اقتصادنا- محمد باقر الصدر- دار التعارف.

9/12 المادية الجدلية

1- ألف باء المادية الجدلية- ترجمة : جورج طرابيشي-دار الطليعة.
2- نقض المادية الجدلية-محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي-دار الفكر دمشق.

10/12 الحداثة وما بعد الحداثة

1- الحداثة وما بعد الحداثة-عبد الوهاب المسيري وفتحي التريكي-دار الفكر.
2- من أجل حداثة متعددة الأصوات-الزواوي بلغورة-دار الطليعة.
3- فلسفة الحداثة- فتحي التريكي- معهد الإنماء القومي.
4- الانحرافات العقدية في أدب الحداثة-محمد سعيد الغامدي-دار الأندلس الخضراء.

11/12 التنوير

1- التنوير- دار الفارابي.,.
2- التنوير الزائف-جلال أمين-دار العين.

12/12 الماسونية

1- المحافل الماسونية- - دار صفحات.
2- الماسونية في العالم العربي - - مكتبة الأنجلو.
3- الماسونية والماسون في مصر - - دار الكتب المصرية.

(13) تاريخ الفكر الغربي.

1- تاريخ الفكر الأوربي الحديث- سترومبرج- دار القارئ العربي.
2- آلام العقل الغربي- تارناس- العبيكان.
2- قصة الحضارة- ول ديورانت- دار الجيل.

(14) الاقتصاد.

1- دليل الرجل العادي إلى تاريخ الفكر الاقتصادي – حازم الببلاوي- دار الشروق.
2- الاقتصاد عارياً - مؤسسة كلمات.
3- الاقتصاد- سامو يلسن- الدار الأهلية.
4- فلسفة علم الاقتصاد – جلال أمين – دار الشروق.
5- خرافة التقدم والتخلف – جلال أمين – دار الشروق.
6- كشف الأقنعة – جلال أمين – دار الشروق.
7- المدخل إلى الاقتصاد الإسلامي – علي محيي الدين القره داغي – دار البشائر الإسلامية.
8- - اقتصادنا – محمد باقر الصدر – دار التعارف.

====

بقطع النظر عغن الشراء، كثير من هذه الكتب متوفر بي دي إف.
رابعاً: قوائم كتب في بعض الموضوعات.

(1) الثقافة

1- مفهوم الثقافة في العلوم الاجتماعية – دنيس كوش – المنظمة العربية للترجمة.
2- نظرية الثقافة – مجموعة كتاب – عالم المعرفة (223).
3- المسألة الثقافية في العالم العربي – رضوان السيد وأحمد برقاوي – دار الفكر بدمشق.
4- ثقافة العولمة وعولمة الثقافة – برهان غليون وسمير أمين – دار الفكر بدمشق.
5- صدام الحضارات – صامويل هاتنتجتون – نشر : سطور.
6- الصدام داخل الحضارات – دييتر سنغاس – دار العين.
7- تعايش الثقافات – هارالد موللر – دار الكتاب الجديد.

(2) العولمة

1- العولمة – عبد الكريم بكار – دار الأعلام.
2- العولمة – جلال أمين – دار الشروق.
3- السيارة ليكساس وشجرة الزيتون – توماس ل.فريدمان – دار العبيكان.
4- العولمة – كلاوس موللر – المركز القومي للترجمة.
5- ميثاق العولمة – روبرت جاكسون – مكتبة العبيكان.
6- فرص العولمة – نورمان فان شربنبرغ – مكتبة العبيكان.
7- 
8- الإغواء بالعولمة – ألكسندر بانارين – اتحاد الكتاب العرب بدمشق.
9- العولمة الطوفان أم الإنقاذ – مجموعة كتاب – مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية.

(3) الدعوة وفقهها

1- «فقه الدعوة»- لعبد الرحمن حسن حنبكة- نشر: دار القلم.
2- «إحياء فقه الدعوة»- لمحمد أحمد الراشد- سلسلة تُصدرها دار البشير.
3- «منهج الدعوة في ضوء الكتاب والسنة»- لعدنان عرور.
4- «أسس منهج السلف في الدعوة إلى الله»- لفواز السحيمي- نشر: دار ابن عفان. 
5- «أصول الدعوة»- للدكتور محمد يسري- نشر: دار اليسر.
6- «الثوابت والمتغيرات»- لصلاح الصاوي- نشر: دار الأندلس الخضراء.

(4) في النهضة الحضارية 

1- «نحو انطلاقة حضارية شاملة»- لعبد الكريم البكار- في خمسة مُجلدات- نشر: دار القلم.
2- «هكذا ظهر جيل صلاح الدين»- لماجد الكيلاني- نشر: دار القلم. 
3- «علو الهمة»- لمحمد بن إسماعيل المقدم- نشر: دار الإيمان.
4- «الإسلام والحضارة الغربية»- لمحمد كرد علي.
5- «ماذا خسر العالـم بانحطاط المسلمين»- لأبي الحسن الندوي- نشر: دار القلم.
6- «النهضة الإسلامية في سير أعلامها المعاصرين»- لمحمد رجب البيومي- نشر: دار القلم.
7- «أمة واحدة»- لسلمان العودة- نشر: مُؤسسة الإسلام اليوم.

(5) التنمية الذاتية

1- «تنمية الشخصية»- لعبد الكريم البكار- في خمسة أجزاء- نشر: دار الأعلام.
2- «فصول في التفكير الموضوعي»- لعبد الكريم البكار- نشر: دار القلم.
3- «تجديد الوعي»- لعبد الكريم البكار- نشر: دار القلم.


(6) التربية والأخلاق والتزكية

1- «العبودية»- لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية- نشر: دار المغني.
2- «التحفة العراقية»- لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية- نشر: مكتبة الرشد.
3- «أمراض القلوب وشفاؤها»- لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
4- «شفاء القلوب»- لمصطفى العدوي- نشر: مكتبة مكة.
5- «فقه القلوب»- لمحمد بن إبراهيم التويجري- نشر: مؤسسة الريان.
6- «فقه الأخلاق والمعاملات بين المؤمنين»- لمصطفى العدوي- نشر: دار ابن رجب.
7- «الأخلاق الإسلامية»- لعبد الرحمن حنبكة- نشر: دار القلم.
8- «روابط الأخوة الإسلامية»- لصادق البيضاني- نشر: دار الفضيلة.
9- «مُفسدات الأخوة»- لهشام عقدة- نشر: دار الصفوة.
10- «فلسفة الإسلام في التربية»- لماجد الكيلاني- نشر: دار الفتح.
11- «منهج الإسلام في تزكية النفس»- لأنس كرزون.
12- «موسوعة نضرة النعيم»- نشر: دار الوسيلة. 

(7) تربية الأولاد

1- «دليل التربية الأسرية»- لعبد الكريم بكار- نشر: دار الأعلام.
2- «القواعد العشر في تربية الأبناء»- لعبد الكريم بكار- نشر: دار السلام.
3- «المراهق»- لعبد الكريم بكار- نشر: دار السلام.
4- «مسار الأسرة»- لعبد الكريم بكار- نشر: دار السلام.
5- «التواصل الأسري»- لعبد الكريم بكار- نشر: دار السلام.
6- «بناء الأجيال»- لعبد الكريم بكار- نشر: المنتدى الإسلامي.
7- «مسئولية الأب المسلم»- لعدنان باحارث- نشر: دار المجتمع.
8- «منهج التربية النبوية للطفل»- لمحمد سويد- نشر: دار الوفاء- في مُجلدين. 
9- «تربية المراهق في رحاب الإسلام»- نشر: دار المعالي.
10- «تربية الموهوب في رحاب الإسلام»- نشر: دار المعالي.
11- أبناء الملتزمين- عبد الرحمن ضاحي- الدار العالمية.
هذه قائمة فيها عشرين كتاباً أنصح بقرائتهم بشدة وبعضهم ذكر في القوائم العامة السابقة :

(1) معالم أصول الفقه عند أهل السنة والجماعة- محمد حسين الجيزاني- دار ابن الجوزي.
(2) فصول في أصول التفسير- مساعد الطيار- دار ابن الجوزي.
(3) موقف ابن تيمية من الأشاعرة- عبد الرحمن المحمود- دار ابن الجوزي.
(4) منهج الاستدلال على مسائل الاعتقاد- عثمان حسن- مكتبة الرشد.
(5) اختلاف المفتين- الشريف حاتم العوني- دار الصميعي.
(6) فصول في التفكير الموضوعي- عبد الكريم بكار- دار القلم.
(7) إشكالية العذر بالجهل- سلطان العميري- مركز نماء.
(8) التسليم للنص الشرعي- فهد العجلان- مركز تأصيل.
(9) روح الدين- طه عبد الرحمن- المركز الثقافي العربي.
(10) علم الاجتماع- أنطوني جيدنز- المنظمة العربية للترجمة.
(11) استعمار مصر- تيموثي ميتشيل- مدارات.
(12) نقد الليبرالية- الطيب بو عزة - مدارات.
(13) الفكر العربي في عصر النهضة- ألبرت حوراني- دار نوفل.
(14) أسس التقدم عند مفكري الإسلام- فهمي جدعان- الشبكة العربية للأبحاث.
(15) في الإصلاح السياسي- محمد أبو رمان- الشبكة العربية للأبحاث.
(16) فلسفتنا- محمد باقر الصدر- دار التعارف للمطبوعات.
(17) موجز تاريخ العالم- هربرت جورج ويلز- سور الأزبكية.
(18) حورات المسيري- سوزان حرفي- دار الفكر بدمشق.
(19) موسوعة النظرية الثقافية- المركز القومي للترجمة.
(20) اقتصادنا- محمد باقر الصدر- دار التعارف للمطبوعات.

انتهى
وعلى هذا الرابط اجتهاد مني فيه بعض الكتب المهمة في النصرانيات:
http://majles.alukah.net/t124168/

والله أسأل القبول والتوفيق

----------

